# Cabot 36 vs Morgan 38



## 14julez (Sep 3, 2002)

Being definite fans of Ted Brewer boats we have been wondering structurally etc which design would be the best long term live aboard/blue water cruiser for the South Pacific. Or is the Morgan just a larger version of the Cabot. The Cabot is a 1978 and the Morgan 383 a 1983. Also would be interested in hearing from any owners who have used either yacht extensively in the South Pacific.
Thanks for any help received
Julez


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Julez:

The Cabot 36 was built up in Nova Scotia, as I recall, taking advantage of a govt. grant to reinvigorate industry in that area. Being a new yard & new company, financing was always a bit problematic during the short Cabot production run. As a result, how the boats were equipped (and built?) diminished in quality over time. Some came with undersized rigging, deck hardware, etc. and a good survey would need to confirm the basic structural components were soundly built IMO. OTOH all of this is probably moot at this point in the 21st century, since these boats are now due to a full reburb.

The Morgan 38/382/383/384 series (not the early centerboard Morgan 38 design) seem to have a fairly large following and getting helpful info from many existing owners wouldn''t be as challenging as with the Cabot. Which is not to say a given M38 won''t need the same broad, extensive reburb mentioned above. I think Practical Sailor has produced a published survye on this boat.

Good luck with your search...

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In my wanderings for a new boat, I came across the Morgan 382/3/4.

I read the PS review of the boat and thought it was very favorable. I also check out the owners group and found many people doing extensive offshore work with the boat, quite a few livaboards and cruisers. All were very enthusiastic (which frankly you would expect in an owners group, but still, I did seem warranted).

Having looked over quite a few 382''s and 383''s, I personally found the hull build to be quite strong and the rigging strong enough. There were several iterations of the hull build but it basically solid glass with some using coremat (I think). On my limited inspection, I though the hulls were very sound and the hull to deck joint well done for its class. 

The cabin layout is pretty much ''yacht 101'' but spacious and functional. The joinery is not as finely done as most but then Morgan built this boat with price in mind and put the money in the hull not the cabin. Nothing wrong with that. 

The systems and tanks are easily accessable. Which is truly terrific. One interesting note, the fuel tanks are GLASS. Over time, they have not leaked or deteriorated like many other metal ones. 

The big upside to this boat is that you can find A LOT on the market, at very good prices. This means you can take your pick. It should be easy to find one that has been extensively upgraded, loved and well cared for. Also look for a boat that the owners sanded and varnished the cabin joinery (the original was oiled). 

It is a strong consideration if you want a 38ft, solid glass hull boat for not a lot of money. You will probably also consider the C&C Landfall 38 and Ericson 380. Comments I have read comparing these boats is that the C&C Landfall hull to deck joint is not as good and its hull is balsa cored and that the Morgan is a much heavier boat than the Ericson ... a quality many are interested in for offshore. 

You might also consider the Wauquiez Hood 38.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 14julez (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks for all the good advice. Unfortunately in the southern hemisphere we dont have quite the choice of yachts available. We travel long distances through some pretty rough weather at times and having a good, reasonably fast, strong boat is really important to us. It is great though to be able to take advantage of all the advice given in these message boards.
Keep up the good work.
Julez


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Julez,

I own a Morgan 384 1983. As you say strong, sails well especially for a boat of 18,000lbs., and from those who do, a great live aboard. Go to morgan38.org and ask your questions. We have people from all over the US and the world on the list. Many are cruising now some have just returned from three and four year trips. The site is great because it also has articles and a Gallery so you can actually see what people have done to their boats.
I would suggest a 383, or 384. Seemed to have corrected some of the problems of the early 282''s, but many have redone the 382 into superb cruisers.
Good Luck,

John
_/) _/) _/)


----------

